# Good year no problems



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well after a quite heated debate on treatment free I must say my first year so far has been a good success. I only feed when necessary and have put no foundations or foreign substances in any of my five hives. My mite count might as well be null because there might be one here or there. No wax moths or nosema to speak of. I have had to do a little manipulation with a couple of the hives that wanted to make a little messed up combs, but that was very quick and easy. They are now getting into the fall flow and looking very healthy and happy. I found out making my own equipment was the best way to go. Next year I will start splitting these hives as many times as possible to enhance my yard. Why waste money when you let bees be bees.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Treatment free does seem to bring out a fervor similar to what I have seen in religious debates.

I've mentioned a little about being treatment free, but have tried not to make too big a deal about it.
the same people that told me when I cut a feral colony out of an abandoned house that they weren't feral because there supposedly _are_ no feral colonies swore that all of my bees would be dead by now if I didn't treat.

Instead, my hive count is increased five fold, and still no mite problems.

If you are going to increase much, making your own stuff is as important as thinking for yourself.

At present, most of the commercial guys can't afford the losses that would accompany going treatment free.
Perhaps when the hobbyist/sideliners/niche bee producers have taken the losses, we'll be bale to provide them with an alternative.

Until then, I encourage you to continue thinking for yourself, taking into account the wisdom of those more experienced than we are, without accepting that there is no room for innovation.

Without taking unconventional risks, we'll never find unconventional rewards.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

beregondo
you got it right, I've been breaking all the rules myself. some times making up mine as I go. I am not no master beekeeper just a old man still learning my self.
Don


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

were not all rules to be broken by the outsiders. And think you Don for your bees they have been a wonderful treat. Even after my wife got stung under the eye she still is very interested in them.


----------

